# Fuel Tank capacity Z31



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

anybody know the true fuel capacity? And is it expensive to have one's fuel sensor serviced or repaired?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

19 gallons

Fuel sensor is easy access. I think it's 3 bolts under the back carpet in a 2 seater. Take it out replace it no biggie at all


----------



## chaser1023 (Jul 27, 2004)

sounds simple enough but what if she's a 2+2?...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

probably the same thing


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

its the same- do a search man- I had a really long post about this like 2 months ago -- just to solve it for everyone on the board I got a extra gallon of gas and took off on the highway to venice fl. Sure enough- the reserve gauge started working and the light came on-- 2days after my car went on E ! 19 gallons man- it costs me like 40 dollars to fill my tank and it only last a week and a half- thats b/c I drive like a jackass though.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

what do you think I could do to fix my gauge without having to buy parts (after 9 gallons are gone it says I have 0 miles left and it shows E) you think that fuel system cleaner will work?


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

my gauge also goes to E after 9 gallons or so but i can always get about 215 miles til i hit empty. you can keep driving, is what everyone says, but its not really a big deal to just fill up then... I plan to leave my fuel gauge alone but if you feel like doing the stuff to get it accurate go for it. I understand that the smaller gauge will come on when you actually do get low.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah but I have a digital dash... Does the display change on the Digital too?


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

no idea on the digital stuff


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I get to about a quarter of a tank and the guage seems like it dies.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]I get to about a quarter of a tank and the guage seems like it dies.[/QUOTE]


Hmmm that's wierd


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Hmmm that's wierd


 This has been covered before.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

can you show me a link


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

This is a lame thread


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> can you show me a link


 Search.  Or look on page 2 or 3.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> can you show me a link


 And you are the one who _STARTED_ this thread .............  

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=57417&highlight=Fuel+Guage


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> And you are the one who _STARTED_ this thread .............
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=57417&highlight=Fuel+Guage


lol
I have a bad memory. When I saw that post I was like BS!

Oh and Marc who gives a damn if it's a lame thread keep your post whoring some where else. We don't need that crap.

"This is a lame thread"

damn that's almost as bad as club mofo responce of "reply"


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah keep your post whoring somewhere else......this is a lame thread-lol



Post Whore Extrodinare-lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

that's what scott called me in OT


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Whats Ot?
You Know What We Should Do- Lets Just Get Completely Off Subject- Start A New Thread Inside Of A Thread-lol


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You Are A Post Whore, Skd


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AHEM. Can we please keep the whoring in OT , where it belongs? Thanks.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Go [email protected]


----------

